# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Lính Mới Cần Giúp Đỡ

## vietanhcnc

em mới có máy cnc em muốn chay 2D các đường tròng đường kính 2cm như trên bằng mũi dao cũng 2cm thì phải lập trình trên arcam thế nào ạ.em chạy trên kim loại em muốn z xuống fay ra một đường tròn rồi nhấc lên rồi sang đường tròn kia ạ.có nghĩa là z cứ lên suống liên tục cứ mỗi lần xuống là ra một đường tròn.bác nào biết chỉ em vs.em ở hoàn kiếm hà nội bác nào gần liên hệ giao lưu sdt em là 0946318989

----------


## jimmyli

bác sài drill toolpath thử xem nó dạng như bác khoang nhiều lỗ tròn đúng k? Chọn hết vector rồi sài drill toolpath nhớ chọn thêm độ sâu nhé  :Smile:

----------


## vietanhcnc

> bác sài drill toolpath thử xem nó dạng như bác khoang nhiều lỗ tròn đúng k? Chọn hết vector rồi sài drill toolpath nhớ chọn thêm độ sâu nhé


thank bác em lam dk rồi

----------


## CKD

Dao phay thông thường không cho phép gia công kiểu khoan nhé.. vì nó ăn mặt đầu không tốt, không đồng tâm nên sinh lực phản kháng mạnh, gây rung động có thể gãy dao.
Loại cho phép chạy như khoan thì ít thấy, hoặc giá chát.
Nếu dùng mũi khoan thì trong artcam có toolpath kiểu khoan, cứ chọn các hình tròn, nó sẽ bắt lấy tâm và khoan thôi.

----------

